# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم >  30سببا يجعلك مرتاحا لكونك رجلا :)

## khaled aljonidee

1- المكالمة التليفونيّة تنتهي خلال 30 ثانية . 

2- تستحم و تكون جاهزا للخروج في 10 دقائق . 

3- رحلة لخمسة أيام تحتاج حقيبة واحدة فقط . 

4- الأصدقاء لا يهتمّون اذا ازداد وزنك أو نقص . 

5- الحلاّقين و الكوافيرية لا يستطيعون سرقتك " عينك عينك ". 

6- عند تقليب المحطات على التلفاز لا داعي للوقوف عند كل لقطة فيها واحد عم يبكي . 

7- ليس هناك من داع لأن تحمل حقيبة ممتلئة ب" أشياء ضروريّة " كلّما خرجت .

8- تستطيع الذهاب إلى الحمّامات العامّة دون فرقة دعم أو مرافقة !!! 

9- الكنية (اسم العيلة) يبقى نفسه مدى الحياة . 

10- تستطيع ترك غرفة الفندق دون الحاجة لترتيبها . 

12- إذا نسي أحد اصدقائك دعوتك لمناسبة ما ,لن يتسبب ذلك في تدمير صداقتكما .

13- الأزهار تحلّ جميع المشاكل !!!!! 

14- ثلاث أزواج من الأحذية هي أكثر من اللاّزم . 

15- ما بينهزّ بدنك إذا ما حدا لاحظ قصّة شعرك الجديدة . 

16- مزاج واحد في جميع الأوقات !!!! 

17- الشعر الأشيب : هيبة و جمال . 

18- لا تهتمّ إذا كان في حدا وراك عم يحكي . 

19- الريموت كونترول إلك , و إلك لوحدك . 

20- اذا مضى وقت طويل و لم تحكي بالهاتف مع رفيقك , لن يقول هذا الأخير بين أصدقائك : إنّ "فلان " متغيّر . 

21- إذا كنت في حفلة و ظهر أحدهم بنفس ملابسك , يمكن أن تصبحوا من أعزّ الأصدقاء . 

22- لديك الحريّة المطلقة في أن تربّي شارب أو لا ...!!! 

23- نفس قصّة الشعر قد تستمرّ لسنين , ربّما عقود . 

24- أنت في الرابعة و الثلاثين وغير متزوّج ... إي شو يعني ؟؟ 

25- كل أعضاء وجهك تحافظ على لونها الطبيعي


26- لا تحتاج لأن تتخلص من شعر بدنك كل فترة وجيزة


27- بإمكانك أن تلبس أي شيء عند خروجك من البيت حتى وبدون تسريح شعرك إذا لزم الأمر


28- كما تستطيع الخروج بأي وقت دون أخذ الأذن من أحد


29- عودتك إلى منزلك بساعات متأخرة جدا ولوحدك لن تشوه سمعتك


30- الكرش وجاهة


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
يسلم هالثم ابو الخل ، ما منقول غير الحمد لله  :SnipeR (62): 
[/align]

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

روعة انت خالد :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):   :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15): 

 :Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:   :Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> [align=center]
> يسلم هالثم ابو الخل ، ما منقول غير الحمد لله 
> [/align]


 
الحمد لله :SnipeR (62):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> روعة انت خالد


 
[align=center] 
حتى يعرفوا مين احنا :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

 :SnipeR (62): 
[/align]

----------


## saousana

[align=center]طيب شو بدكم اكتر من هيك عز  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> [align=center]طيب شو بدكم اكتر من هيك عز [/align]


 
3 بيبسي بعد الفطور  :Db465236ff: 

الي و لحمد القسايمه و احمد الزعبي :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> 3 بيبسي بعد الفطور 
> 
> الي و لحمد القسايمه و احمد الزعبي


دايما جوابك حاضر وعلى راس لسانك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> [align=center]طيب شو بدكم اكتر من هيك عز [/align]


[align=center] 
 :SnipeR (30):  

بعيون الحساد 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> دايما جوابك حاضر وعلى راس لسانك


بسرعه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

و لا تنسي القاتو :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> [align=center] 
>  
> 
> بعيون الحساد 
> [/align]


 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 
بعيون اللي بفكرني بحسده

----------


## saousana

> بسرعه
> 
> و لا تنسي القاتو


ما انسى شو  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: ؟

----------


## khaled aljonidee

قالب الكيك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

يكون عليه فراوله لأنه حموده بيحب الفراوله :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> قالب الكيك
> 
> 
> يكون عليه فراوله لأنه حموده بيحب الفراوله


[align=center] 
اه اه  :Icon31: ، وانناس اذا ممكن  :Icon31: 
[/align]

----------


## saousana

> قالب الكيك
> 
> يكون عليه فراوله لأنه حموده بيحب الفراوله


لا  اذا حمودة بحبه على فراولة 
بعمله على شوكلاته اكيد  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> لا اذا حمودة بحبه على فراولة 
> 
> بعمله على شوكلاته اكيد


خليهم ثلاثة :Db465236ff: 

شوكولاتة و فراولة و اناناس :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> لا اذا حمودة بحبه على فراولة 
> 
> بعمله على شوكلاته اكيد


 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## saousana

> خليهم ثلاثة
> 
> شوكولاتة و فراولة و اناناس


يا شوكلاته يا ولا اشي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> يا شوكلاته يا ولا اشي


الثلاثة يعني الثلاثة :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> الثلاثة يعني الثلاثة


ولا واحد احسن  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> ولا واحد احسن


بخيلة :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## saousana

> بخيلة


لا وانت الصادق ما بتنعطو وجه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
يسلمووو خالد  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> لا وانت الصادق ما بتنعطو وجه


هاي رقم 31  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> يسلمووو خالد


اهلين ابو عوده :Db465236ff: 

هاي شهادة فخر :Db465236ff: 

 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## saousana

> هاي رقم 31


يللا من هون للمسا بنوصل لل 50 
عيشو

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> يللا من هون للمسا بنوصل لل 50 
> 
> عيشو


 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## عُبادة

> 30- الكرش وجاهة


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## saousana

> 


 :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

بدي انناس

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> 


 :Copy Of 7anoon:  :Copy Of 7anoon:  :Copy Of 7anoon:  :Copy Of 7anoon:

----------


## saousana

> بدي انناس


شوكلاته شوكلاته شوكلاته

----------


## عُبادة

ومالها الشوكولاته :SnipeR (94): 

خلص انا باخذها :SnipeR (51):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> شوكلاته شوكلاته شوكلاته


[align=center] 
صح مو انا بحبها  :Db465236ff: 
من الجكر نسيت  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## عُبادة

> [align=center] 
> صح مو انا بحبها 
> من الجكر نسيت 
> [/align]



لا خلص راحت عليك :Bl (14): 
صارت إلي  :SnipeR (51): 

بس تعمل فراولة بتكون إلك :SnipeR (94):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

لا يا عمو :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

الفراولة الي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دمعة فرح

19- الريموت كونترول إلك , و إلك لوحدك . 
 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> 19- الريموت كونترول إلك , و إلك لوحدك .


[align=center] 
هاي قواعدنا بالحياة :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

ما بتقدري تمنعينا :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## دمعة فرح

> [align=center] 
> هاي قواعدنا بالحياة
> 
> ما بتقدري تمنعينا
> [/align]


بلعكس احنا اللي بنقدر نمنعكم بس احنا  متساهلين معكم شوي... :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

يسلمو خالد موضوع رااااااائع  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> بلعكس احنا اللي بنقدر نمنعكم بس احنا متساهلين معكم شوي...


[align=center] 
سلميلي على تساهلكم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> يسلمو خالد موضوع رااااااائع


طبعاً رائع :Db465236ff: 

لأنه سوسن كانت فيه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دمعة فرح

> [align=center] 
> سلميلي على تساهلكم
> [/align]


هو كمان بسلم عليك... :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> هو كمان بسلم عليك...


الله يعطيكي :Db465236ff:

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

مكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## دمعة فرح

> الله يعطيكي


شو يعطيني؟!.. :SnipeR (30):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> شو يعطيني؟!..


كل الي بدك اياه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بلورة الجليد عضو جديد

بعدين اكتير   عجبتني  صورة توقيعك  هاد مغني روك بس اكتير اغانيه حلوة ومعبرة واحلى اغنية الو لما غنا لبنتو

----------

